# 70s DeRosa



## splorty (Mar 22, 2010)

Posted this in the retro forum but should have posted here I am told !!


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

turned out lovely, splorty. 
i don't see many of your frameset's vintage- guessing it's a 1977 or 78?
what's the plan for the build?please keep us posted.


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Wow.

I am "starting" to get the myriad model nuances in the De Rosa lineage from the 80's on, but certainly not this earlier one.

I agree with Caterham, that is a beautiful frameset.

Thank you for posting this beauty.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Post it everywhere. It's gorgeous.


----------



## Guinness2009 (Aug 28, 2009)

Would you mind telling who painted it?


----------



## splorty (Mar 22, 2010)

Caterham - yes spot on, as I have it dated at 77/78 due to the pressed Nervex DuBois lugs but a lack of heart cut out in the lugs would make it a late seventies. The rear dropouts are drilled for Porta Catena which I believe started to appear in 77, although were not in the catalogue until 79. The flat fork crown with the single heart cutout and top of shell cable guiges would also go with late seventies as any later would have under shell routing. Also believe that the cast lugs of later years became predominant from 79 on. Paint was done In Durham in the UK by Keven Winter and chrome by Willochrome in liverpool. Bike will be built with a full NOS NIB 1977 first generation super record groupset with Ti BB and pedals, NOS Cinelli old logo 65s with 1A stem, NOS Nisi 1977 32 hole sprints with NOS clement Seta criteriums, NOS Cinelli Unicanitor leather saddle and NOS Binda straps !! The bike is going to be ridden so will wear veloflex roubaix tubulars for use - but only when the sun shines with no chance of rain !! Will post some more pictures when I get around to building it. It has been a long time and a bit of a labour of love so a few days will make no difference.


----------



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

WOW!
An impeccable bike with an impeccable build list. Can't wait to see it all built up! Congrats on getting your dream bike.


----------



## luonto (May 10, 2010)

Thats beautiful 

I wonder why the chromed lugs and some of the tune joints are 'more finished' than the steel frames they make today?


----------

